
Programming productivity: flow and “the zone” versus running and obstacles - cracauer
https://medium.com/@MartinCracauer/programming-productivity-flow-and-the-zone-versus-running-and-obstacles-e567825a1ddd
======
cracauer
Disclaimer: my own writing. Always looking for feedback on my productivity
items.

I am the author of "Software development at 1 Hz", an essay about the damage
that slow programming tools do: [https://hackernoon.com/software-development-
at-1-hz-5530bb58...](https://hackernoon.com/software-development-
at-1-hz-5530bb58fc0e) It had great resonance on hackernews
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12577283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12577283)

